# What countries have you imported music from?



## vavaving (Apr 20, 2009)

As far as I can remember I've ordered albums from Argentina, Canada, Denmark, Deutschland, France, Italy, Japan, Spain, and the United Kingdom, via online shops (often using google to translate into vague English). I've even set off alarms with financial institutions who have cancelled my purchases; how silly (protecting me from myself)! Shipping can cost much more than a CD, but I'd say it has been worth it.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

I've ordered mostly from Japan, but a few from Finland and France, too.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

England, France, Russia, Hungary, Romania, Italy, Czechoslovakia, Germany...


----------



## vavaving (Apr 20, 2009)

I have a fair amount of Bohemian music but haven't purchased directly from there. Nothing from Timbuctu either.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

One used CD set from Italy and one, maybe two CDs from United States.


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

Mirror Image said:


> England, France, Russia, Hungary, Romania, Italy, Czechoslovakia, Germany...


It's called The Czech Republic now! (and Slovakia separately)



vavaving said:


> I have a fair amount of Bohemian music but haven't purchased directly from there.


Ditto!


----------



## bdelykleon (May 21, 2009)

US, UK, Spain, Portugal, France, Italy, Germany, Austria, Czechia, Slovachia, Russia, Greece, Turkey, Japan, Argentina and Chile.


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

The UK,Germany and soon,Switzerland.

Jim


----------

